# Newfie Knit Along



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

For all those who are knitting the newfie/honeycomb mittens for the children requested by Pridie.
I am Robert. I am the one trying to put this altogether with 5mmdpns, and Pridie. I am just throwing this out to see if there is enough interest to start a Knit A Long, ie KAL. I am new to knitting mittens, but have done several pairs of gloves. I know of at least three knitters there that will be available to help with questions and some suggestions. If there is enough interest, I will make it "Official" this Friday. You don't have to be an expert, shucks for that matter you can be brand new to knitting, a great cause, and a great way to learn to knit mittens.
Any questions feel free to PM me, just click on my name at the left of this post and then click on PM on the screen that pops up. :thumbup:
Also I should mention we will be using worsted weight yarn, and a size 4,5,or 6 needle, or dpns or circulars, your choice as is the color choice. Thanks again to all that will reply.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I would be interested! Is there a link explaining the cause and pattern to be used? Thank You!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Sandy, thank you for bringing that up, the official KAL will start Friday, and it will have the links. WE are making them for school children in Canada. Pridie brought the subject up two weeks ago, and asked me today, if I would start the KAL. My first time doing anything like this, so still new to me, but will add you to my user list, so I don't forget this conversation, lol. Here is the link to the original post.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73298-1.html
Looking forward to knitting with you.

Robert


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I will join/participate in the KAL.


----------



## macdonaldgail (Oct 15, 2011)

i would like to participate
Gail


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Robert, I am happy to find that there is the KAL for the Newfie Mittens, also called Honeycomb Mittens. If anyone is interested I have posted the two patterns for them on http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73298-1.html
I have also included (on the pages afterwards) some of the changes you can make to knit the mittens to fit a smaller child's hand. The instructions include needle sizes and yarn sizes.
Robert is handy with circular needles, and I am very familiar with dpns. So which ever needles you all are comfortable using, they are covered!! Robert is also using US needle sizes and I use mm sizing, so that is not an issue either!! 
Come on knitters, lets get these kiddies some warm mittens! Wool or a wool blend yarn is good for this. We really dont think something like silk yarn is a good thing for mittens. Acrylic yarn is ok. Cotton does not work for mittens and kids playing in the snow. I have a big stash and I am off to search for appropriate yarn!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here are the pattern links. The mittens are pretty and not as difficult/complicated as they look.

http://wtkpatterns.blogspot.ca/2008/10/honeycomb-mittens.html
or this one?
http://balkanstyle.blogspot.ca/2008/01/free-newfie-mitten-pattern.html


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

To make a medium child's mitten, personally I would use the Newfie mitten pattern with 3.25mm needles and cast on not 40 stitches but only 34 stitches. That is because the one honeycomb pattern is knitted using 6 stitches. After the cuff, increase the number of stitches to 36. Instead of making seven honeycombs around the circumferance, you will only make six honeycombs. Hope this makes sense. Keep the number of stitches on the holder for the thumb at 8 for a child, and increase this number to 10 for an adult. I had a friend who could knit these mittens in two days for an adult size. I have a pair she knit and I got her to knit wrist warmers for another friend using this honeycomb pattern. If you use a superwash worsted weight yarn in wool, these will be very warm.
Or for a child, you can use 3mm needles and #3 weight yarn and follow the instructions for the Newfie Mitten.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

What kind of yarn are you wanting these to be made out of? I don't have much in the way of wool.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

I will have to be using 100% acrylic, all I can afford., just would not recommend using cotton.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> What kind of yarn are you wanting these to be made out of? I don't have much in the way of wool.


See one of my earlier posts. Any suitable yarn appropriate for mittens will be good. Any yarn that you have will be good unless it is something like silk. I have allergies to wool so I will not be using wool. Any yarn that is an easy wash and dry will be good. We dont recommend any yarn that has to be hand washed.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

*In the discussion PM that I am having with Robert, it was decided that this KAL will go ahead as an extention of this thread! *
On Friday, we will officially start. Between now and then you can tell your friends about this Newfie Knit Along, you can get your supplies, and things like that you think you will need.
When knitting the mittens, we would rather like a tighter knit mitten vs a loose open knit. This is because the tighter tension produces a warmer mitten!
One thing to keep in mind, note down on a piece of paper what yarn composition is being used and pin this to your mittens. There are some folks who are allergic to wool and this needs to be identified.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Great, thank you. I just downloaded the patterns.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> Great, thank you. I just downloaded the patterns.


Wonderful! you are ahead of me! This is a start project for me tomorrow. Tonight I am in the planning stages!!! haha, we knitters need to plan our projects. I have a pair of socks on the needles right now and a dishcloth. They will be worked on as the mood suits me.....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, now I am inspired! I just printed off both patterns. Tomorrow I sort through my yarn stash and find some bright yarn to knit these! I will have to read and re-read each pattern so that I know them, then choose the pattern instructions I will use for my Newfie mittens!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

I am right there with you 5mmdpn, I am actually going to be working on several at a time, one set of two at a time, one single, and then a single with two colors, dark blue and light blue, just to see how they will look. I will be using the one titled Newfie, I like the one and one rib, just looks nicer I think. I am like you, will be going through stash in the morning and deciding what color to use. I just had a thought, we may want to make them darker as to not show dirt as bad. Just my thought, what do you all think?


----------



## snowbird29 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would be interested in trying this..my question is, how do we get them sent to you..I cannot afford postage to Newfoundland..


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

snowbird, I just checked usps rates and it is less than $13.00 to mail a package, as long as it isn't more than three pounds. I will check into seeing if it is any cheaper to combine shipping from the states. Maybe sending to one location here and then sending them. I will let you all know, well to send it to me, would cost $11.35, so actually would be about the same as sending it to Pridie herself. Very reasonable rates right now.


----------



## macdonaldgail (Oct 15, 2011)

Where do we mail our mitts too.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

We will send the address to you by Private Message. That brings up a very good point. We must never list our personal information on a forum like this or anything else. Please don't be scared of using the pm feature. We do want to encourage getting to know each other, but lets remember to keep ourselves safe at the same time.
I will post Friday, the official start day, some general rules per say. No, you don't have to pay the creator for his time, LMAO


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

robmac said:


> We will send the address to you by Private Message. That brings up a very good point. We must never list our personal information on a forum like this or anything else. Please don't be scared of using the pm feature. We do want to encourage getting to know each other, but lets remember to keep ourselves safe at the same time.
> I will post Friday, the official start day, some general rules per say. No, you don't have to pay the creator for his time, LMAO


I agree about posting personal information on the public forums! No postal addresses, email addresses, no phone numbers should ever be given out on a public social forum site. There are many scammers and hackers who do go on these sites to look for unsuspecting people. It is a shame that this is the reality of today and of the electronic age in which we live.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

robmac said:


> I am right there with you 5mmdpn, I am actually going to be working on several at a time, one set of two at a time, one single, and then a single with two colors, dark blue and light blue, just to see how they will look. I will be using the one titled Newfie, I like the one and one rib, just looks nicer I think. I am like you, will be going through stash in the morning and deciding what color to use. I just had a thought, we may want to make them darker as to not show dirt as bad. Just my thought, what do you all think?


Personally I think that the mittens look really well with two contrasting colors. If you dont have two contrasting colors, then I know that what ever color you have on hand will be absolutely fine! If you have a choice of many colors, then you just put together the colors as you think they should be.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I just want to take this opportunity now before things get under way to thank Robert and 5mmdpts for starting this Knit Along for me. After all the PM's I received from all you wonderful, kind hearted and generous people here on KP I thought it was necessary to keep in touch, communicate, have some fun along the way, while learning and perfecting our skills doing the Newfie/Honeycomb mittens. 

The story is; this family called me a couple of months ago and asked me if I could knit 1000 pairs of Newfie mittens for them. At first, I was shocked of course but then quickly said, "not by myself but maybe with the help of some volunteers". The reason the family requested the Newfie mittens (all in one color) is because the mother recently passed away and always made them for the grand children. They wanted to do something in memory of her. They work in the public school system making healthy lunches etc...for the kids in need so they thought it would be nice to give them some hand made mittens. My first thoughts were, "what a beautiful story". It is obvious that this mother was very special and meant so much to this family. This family was blessed by her and therefore, want to do something heartfelt in memory of her. I am honored to be part of this project and full of joy that you have made the choice to be as well. Thank you so very much. God is Good!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

OK Newfie/Honeycomb knitters, I have chosen my yarns. One is an apple green and the other is a purple color. These are good for either a boy or a girl needing mittens! I will likely go with 3mm needles because the yarn is an in-between #3 and #4 weights. I am going to count out how many dpns in the 3mm size I have and may go with knitting two mittens at once! (I know I have ten of the dpns in size 3mm but I have my socks on those ones!! ahah, and I have a treasure box full of needles compliments of a knitting shop that closed down in the next town!)


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

see below


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For knitting needle sizes that go with the yarn weights, here is a chart you can download and print off to put in with your knitting binders.

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html

Here is a cross reference chart comparing mm and US and UK/Canadian needle sizes.
http://www.yarnfwd.com/main/needleconv.html


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

See below, I finally got it right. You can either download it or look at it in word.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Lets see if this works


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For all those looking for color combinations or colors for the mittens, here is a site to inspire you!
http://www.google.ca/search?q=newfie+mittens&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=UmeYT-GqG6626QGA7tDiBg&sqi=2&ved=0CEAQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=567


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you, I really needed the inspiration. I think I will go with peach and gray. The peach is almost like a creamsickle orange, so think it will be very pretty.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Very attractive colors for the mittens!!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you. As I just figured out, if you are going to post a picture, please either take the picture at lower resolution or re-size it for email. That way the picture will still be big enough to see, but small enough for the server to accept it, not sure what there size limit is, but I know a 8mb file won't be accepted. If you have a 8mp camera set it to around 3mp for the pictures. Thank you. Just a note, most camera phones are fine, they automatically re-size for email.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

This is good to know as I am sure that pictures are going to be posted of the mittens.
But not by me cause the camera is broken that I have!!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Good Morning from the States, How is everybody today. Tomorrow is our big day, and I am soooo very excited. Keep going over in my head if I am missing anything, lol. If anyone has any pre-starting questions please post them today. Pridie, 5mmdpns, or myself will be glad to answer them for you, well for that matter, as many friendly and helpful people we have on KP, I am sure you will get help pretty quick. So lets get those needles and yarn ready to knit some warm mittens for those kids in Canada. The official pattern with different sizes and needle sizes will be posted tomorrow in the "official kick off and rules and suggestions. Just remember, there is no such thing as a stupid question except for the one you don't ask. So don't be bashful if you are unsure, please ask.
Robert


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here are the pattern links. The mittens are pretty and not as difficult/complicated as they look.
> 
> http://wtkpatterns.blogspot.ca/2008/10/honeycomb-mittens.html
> or this one?
> http://balkanstyle.blogspot.ca/2008/01/free-newfie-mitten-pattern.html


Just thought I would repost the patterns we are using. Robert will be doing the second pattern called Newfie Mitten. I will be doing the Honeycomb Mitten.
I will be also posting the written out pattern as modified by another knitter for this Newfie Knit Along. I am going to proof read it first to rule out any instructional errors. These are patterns appropriate to fit a kindergarten to grade 3 child.

See you all here at this thread tomorrow for the official start!!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

We will be starting out with doing just one at a time, using the method you prefer. Either with Double Points or with one circular doing magic loop. After we finish a pair or two, I am more than willing to help with two at a time using magic loop (word of caution; this method does require four balls of yarn at one time) and 5mmdpn will be available for DPN doing the same. So basically we are going to start out slow and then get more advanced if you want to, but having fun and helping is the main purpose of this venture. On that same note, if you are more experienced and want to start with one of the more advanced methods, feel free. And there is no right way or wrong way to do this. Anyone that does want to start with two at a time may ask at any time for help, If myself or 5mmdpn isn't available, I am sure someone will be able to help.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here are the instructions for mittens that will fit a kindergarten to grade three child's hands. I tweeked the pattern as sent to me from another person. Because there were many blanks/gaps in the instructions, I filled in the appropriate numbers and made changes as needed. As these additions are not copyrighted, you are free to print off the instructions as posted. And as they are an addition to the Newfie Mitten pattern, you will need a copy of the Newfie Mitten pattern as linked here:
http://balkanstyle.blogspot.ca/2008/01/free-newfie-mitten-pattern.html

Newfie/Honeycomb Mittens

These mittens are to fit a kindergarten to grade 3 students hands. You will need a copy of the Newfie Mittens pattern as posted as these smaller mittens are based on that pattern. I am writing out the changes as needed.

-With color A, cast on 30 (36) stitches. Knit in ribbing for 2-3 inches.
-On the last round of the ribbing make an increase of 6 stitches evenly spaced out so that there are now 36 (42) stitches total on the needles.
-Join color Bcontinue in the pattern instructions for per Newfie Mittens.
-Make the thumb opening as per the pattern instructions for the Newfie Mittens.
-Continue working until there are 3 (4) complete honeycomb patterns. You must alternate Pattern 1 and Pattern 2 with two rounds of purls in color A after each pattern.
-To decrease at the top of the mittens and to make the thumbs, follow the instructions found in the Newfie Mitten pattern. For the smallest mittens you will start the deceases with two repeats of Row 2.

Notes for all mitten patterns: if you are a loose knitter, you will want to go to a slightly smaller needle than the 4mm needle used for the #4 weight yarn. I would suggest a 3.5mm. 
Also if you want to make a one year old mitten for your own use, use the kindergarten instructions, 2.75mm needles, and a #2 weight yarn.

Good luck everyone, we are here for your questions and for your accomplishments! :thumbup:


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am Robert, along with 5mmdpns and Pridie, we will be helping along with the KAL. First let me start with some general guidelines, not rules per say, but some suggestions that will help along the way.
Please, since this is a kit along(KAL), let's keep discussions on the forum to the knitting project we are working on. Knitting the Newfie and honeycomb mittens for the kids in Pridie's neighborhood. If you don't know for sure yet what we are about, this is it in a nutshell. Someone asked Pridie to knit 1000 pairs of mittens for the school kids in their neighborhood, the full story is linked to in an earlier post. If anyone has any questions, suggestions, or comment, Please, did I say please, don't be afraid to ask or comment. That is what this is all about, learning to knit these mittens, and while learning, helping our fellow kids. Someone will usually answer your questions relevantly quick, just be patient, someone will answer you.

I know I don't need to say this, but something tells me to anyway. Let's respect each other here. We should also be respectful of others feelings, ie let's not become sailors, if you know what I mean.

The patterns we will be using have been posted in earlier post on this thread. Again, any questions, please ask.

Some points I will start with, you can choose your method of doing them, and the color choices are your choice. That is the part of the beauty of knitting. We do have some experienced knitters with us to help with questions about how to do them on Double Point Needles(dpns) one circular needle using the magic loop method, and as time goes by if anyone want to tackle two at a time using the magic loop technique. If you have never knitted mittens before, you would probably want to do a single pair before attempting two at once. Two at once does require four balls of yarn to be used at once and it requires a different setup. But if you have done socks two at a time before, please feel free to do that. Your choice in method, color, and size you are going to make. The patterns that 5mmdpns has converted for us list needle sizes at the beginning of the pattern, and if you need to convert needle size, there are two charts located in the thread to help with that.

Another point to bring up, when doing the mittens in the round. You should keep the carry yarn(color A)from the purl rows toward the inside of the mitt, this keeps color A from being carried on the outside of the mitt, which is not what any knitter wants. I know this by experience, I did it the other night, was so mad at myself, two more ends to weave in(where I had to cut the yarn and reattach). I hate weaving in ends, that is the reason I knit in the round , hate it almost as much as sewing seams,LOL>

The cast on should be a stretchy cast on, we would recommend either the long tail cast on, a German twisted cast on, or a cable cast on. NOTE: you can find videos of all of these on YouTube. Also when changing colors at the end of a pattern repeat, the two purl rows between patterns. Remember to position your carry yarn as to keep it on the inside. I mention this again, because it is important. It will save you time.

Also, just a friendly reminder, we are just human. We will make mistakes, please be nice if someone is incorrect in a procedure or suggestions. We are here to learn, not to judge or humiliate anyone.

Please feel free to PM 5mmdpns, Pridie, or myself for the address to send them to.

Time to have fun. Lets start knitting some mittens for kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone! Good morning Robert and Pridie! Just a note about the timeline for these mittens, I am already getting PMs about this, the mittens are needed for November. Novemember is when the cold weather hits down in southern Ontario where the school is.
Also there is no hurry at the moment to get the mitten done, you have plenty of time between now and November to knit this.
A big thing for everyone to remember is _there is no question that is too trivial to ask._ Someone else may be wondering about the same question and needing an answer to it so, ask! Someone will answer. 
On the topic of answering questions, anyone who does have the answer, please post it! If you have something to share about this mitten knitting journey, then please share it with us. We knitters love a cause for celebrating those "aahhaa" moments!
Let us know which pattern you are using when you post your question so we know where you are at in the pattern.
For all those who have knitted the Newfie/Honeycomb mittens before and you want to use your pattern, we are not going to tell you that you cant, you go ahead and use it. If you have friends that would also like to knit a pair or more, then share the pattern with them.
Happy knitting everyone!!


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Wasn't single color mittens requested?


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes, but some of us thought it too boring. And Pridie said enough people were doing single color. It is really up to you. Some of the people participating are new knitters and one color would be easier than someone that can effectively do fair isle knitting. Your choice, some are even doing both kinds by different methods. Up to you.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

robmac said:


> Yes, but some of us thought it too boring. And Pridie said enough people were doing single color. It is really up to you. Some of the people participating are new knitters and one color would be easier than someone that can effectively do fair isle knitting. Your choice, some are even doing both kinds by different methods. Up to you.


Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

The mitten I am working on is blue with pale blue gray as the "shadow." I will post a pic soon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> The mitten I am working on is blue with pale blue gray as the "shadow." I will post a pic soon.


I can picture it and it looks lovely!! I am working on the same blue in blue idea. I am doing the kindergarten pattern size just to be sure that it is good as written. My mother is also knitting a pair, not sure of her colors.

The two different colors will assist those who are doing two at a time on one circular needle. It also helps to keep the pattern instructions straight in the mind as the patterns are always making reference to the two colors and when to use each color.
 Its all good!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Here is where I am on my one at a time on circular, blue on blue.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice colors that really go well together!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

And here are my Grey and Peach two at a time circular needles getting start, will post another pic after I do a couple rows of pattern. But the peach color will be hard to photograph.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Great job everyone. Looking good from here. 

Maybe on your next pair you could show us how to get started in doing 2 mittens at a time on circular needles. I guess it would be the same way as you would do 2 socks at a time. 

I am a dpt. girl myself only because I have not tried 2 at a time yet. Would like to compare to see which way I like better. Thanks!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

You are correct Pridie, until you get to the pattern it is the same as socks, or gloves for that matter, main difference, you won't be doing a heel flap. And as I have been informed, we do need as many one color mittens as we can, since this is what the family asked for. I am sorry for any mix ups there. We at the same time, are not telling you how you have to do them. I think it is more interesting in two colors, but after two at once, I may change my mind, lol.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

It is perfectly fine to do them in 2 colors if you like. I prefer them in 2 colors myself. That is what gives them the whole appearance of the honeycomb look. This is for charity and we are volunteers, as the saying goes, beggers can't be choosy.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I Love the colors!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Robert, what needle size are you using and is the yarn you are using #4 worsted weight?

I am frogging again and again. Perhaps I knit too loose. Using a 3.25 mm needle and #4worsted weight yarn, I cast on 42 stitches and started ribbing k1p2. The cuff was way too big! Frogged. Now I am going at it again using 3mm needle and casting on 36 stitches. It is coming smaller but I am still worried that it is still too big of a mitten.

Suggestions anyone? Do I just keep at this mitten with the 3mm dpns and carry on knitting? I dont want to waste my time knitting and frogging. If I keep knitting and frogging, then no one will benefit from my mittens!!

My color for the main color is a hunter green by Red Heart. Nice soft yarn. I have a nice paler green for the inside of the honeycombs. Guess that inside is called the honey and the outer circles are the honeycombs.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

I am using a size 3.5 mm with #4 worsted weight,cast on of 42, and yes I am a tight knitter, I still need to learn to loosen up, but I feel like it looks messy when I do. LOL. I believe the k1p2 ribbing might be where it is, not sure. I am doing both sets the same way, after a pair or two I will make the other sizes, just wanted to get it down pat first.
The long red lace needles for the two at once is a 3.5 for sure(size 4) but the single one says 3.75, but the needle gauge says 3.5. That set is from china so who knows, they were cheap.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Guess we all use different needles according to our tension that we each have. I have never been a knitter who knits too tight when I knit continental. When I knit English throw method, I tend to really tighten up on the stitches.
Mom is on her second mittens. She had a few knitted from before. Like I had mentioned, when she is sitting, she just cant sit. She has to have something going on the needles or cross stitching or plastic canvas stuff.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

That is me, if I knit throw, I am even tighter, so don't use english throw except in fair isle knitting.


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

Will join if I may!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Betina said:


> Will join if I may!


You certainly may join right in! and welcome to our Newfie Knit Along!:thumbup:
Have you made mittens before? These are my first mittens and I am just fortunate that this winter I had these on my to knit list!! I am a sock knitter and know my way around the dpns very well. 
Do you have your yarn/s yet or do you have to go shopping? Any yarn that is not rough and scratchy should be good as long as it is #3 or #4 weight.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome Betina, glad to meet you. Pull up a chair and join right in, one word of caution, I am the silly one here, lol.
As 5mmdpns stated, any #3 or 4 weight yarn is fine, and yes Red Heart Super Saver is ok, but please wash it before sending it, it does soften up. I know, I have been using it for 20 years in my crocheting. It has gotten alot better.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Just thought I would check in and see how everyone is doing before I am off and running again. Today, it is all about raising money for a dog park that they want to have here in Peterborough. Yard Sale from 8 to 2 pm. I don't normally work on Sundays as I am usually at church but today is an exception since most of these people work 6 days a week like me. 

Well, it looks and sounds like everyone is off to the races here. Doing a great job everyone. Will check back in again. Happy Knitting


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy yard sales! Pridie, maybe you will find yourself a nice bit of knitting things at the sale! I always love a good knitting item discovery at yard sales.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ok, anyone who is or has done mitten knitting, I need your help! I am at the thumb. I have taken and put my eight thumb stitches on the stitch holder. Now my big thing is, how do I cast on the eight stitches? My stitches that are on the right needle are the live ones that have the working yarn coming off them. What is the best way to do this? 

My mittens that I am working on are worsted weight in hunter green and the other is a bright cherry red. What we call the Christmas colors. I cast on 36stitches and am using 3.00mm needles.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Let's see if I can explain this. Take your working yarn, make a loop and put on needle, I think it is call backward loop cast on. I first used it making gloves. Oh when you make the loop, twist it conterclockwise so the stitches are ready for you to knit on the next round. Here is a video showing how to do it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

robmac said:


> Let's see if I can explain this. Take your working yarn, make a loop and put on needle, I think it is call backward loop cast on. I first used it making gloves. Oh when you make the loop, twist it conterclockwise so the stitches are ready for you to knit on the next round. Here is a video showing how to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

One other word of caution when you do the cast on stitches, make sure they are loose or you will have a hard time knitting into on the first round, especially if you yarn splits easily.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

BTW 5mmdpns, how is the 36 stitches working out, more reasonable size that way?


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I printed the pattern from balken. It says after the cuff, knit in pattern 1, then there's pattern 2 etc. Where are those patterns?


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

It is in the whole pattern, look right above the cast on instructions, under where is tells you the supplies. Pattern 1 is *k4 slip 2*. Repeat around. All slip stitches are done purl wise. Pattern two is k1 slip 2 * k4 ,sl2* repeat around.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

robmac said:


> BTW 5mmdpns, how is the 36 stitches working out, more reasonable size that way?


It is totally reasonable. But the thumb opening can not be done with 8 stitches on the stitch holder. The hole is way too big. It would be fine for a man but not a kid. I frogged the thumb stuff and went with the 6 stitches on the holder as per the Newfie Mitten instruction sheet. 
I am following the Honeycomb Mitten pattern for the rest of it.
My cuff I did 12 rounds of ribbing, knit 1 round, and then purl 2 rounds.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I printed the pattern from balken. It says after the cuff, knit in pattern 1, then there's pattern 2 etc. Where are those patterns?


You are knitting the Newfie Mitten pattern. The instructions for the two patterns are printed in bold print before the directions. It should look like this:
* Pattern 1: *k4, sl 2* repeat
Pattern 2: k1, sl 2, *k4, sl 2* repeat *

Hope this helps. Between Robert's and my explanations you should be good to go! Let us know if you need a bit more help!


----------



## Dominorip (Sep 8, 2011)

I am almost done with one mitten. I am using a good acrylic, Encore Worsted, it is warm like wool and washable. Size 3 US DPNs. So far so good!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I have completed four pairs so far, will keep plugging along in order to complete as many as possible before November.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

That is wonderful. Do you think you can post some pictures for all of us to see.


Patian said:


> I have completed four pairs so far, will keep plugging along in order to complete as many as possible before November.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Awesome.


Dominorip said:


> I am almost done with one mitten. I am using a good acrylic, Encore Worsted, it is warm like wool and washable. Size 3 US DPNs. So far so good!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

That is awesome, darn now I do feel like I am a slow poke, LOL. Thanks again to all that are helping.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Figured out how to add a photo to an existing topic - here are the first 3 pairs, have finished another in the meantime. These are all made of Wool Ease yarn by Lion Brand, machine washable.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patian said:


> I have completed four pairs so far, will keep plugging along in order to complete as many as possible before November.


Are you planning to knit the Newfie Mitten for this project? Just wondering. The patterns have been posted on the first page and then again a couple of pages later. If you cant find them, here they are again. 

Here are the pattern links. The mittens are pretty and not as difficult/complicated as they look.

http://wtkpatterns.blogspot.ca/2008/10/honeycomb-mittens.html
or this one?
http://balkanstyle.blogspot.ca/2008/01/free-newfie-mitten-pattern.html


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

The first pair on the left are actually the Newfie pattern, only a different color style. I wanted to try out the pattern without the design to see how it went but felt they came out a little narrow so I tried a couple other patterns. But I will be happy to use the Newfie or honeycomb pattern if you prefer.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patian said:


> The first pair on the left are actually the Newfie pattern, only a different color style. I wanted to try out the pattern without the design to see how it went but felt they came out a little narrow so I tried a couple other patterns. But I will be happy to use the Newfie or honeycomb pattern if you prefer.


It is the Newfie Mitten/Honeycomb Mitten that was requested for the project we are doing. We would love to be able to give out 1000 of these mittens to a school in Peterborough, Ontario. A dear person had been doing this for years and had passed away. Her family has requested that Pridie organize a Newfie Mitten drive to continue on with this legacy. So accordingly, robmac (Robert) and myself (5mmdpns) are helping Pridie to get this done by having a Newfie Knit Along. It is such a worthy cause and the mittens are a nice short easy project! Glad to have you along. I will PM you with the mailing address to send your mittens to.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I am just getting ready to start on my first pair of mittens. Had to finish a scarf I was working on first. I've decided to do the Honeycomb mittens. Or, rather, I've decided to TRY to do the Honeycomb mittens. This will be my first time knitting mittens.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> I am just getting ready to start on my first pair of mittens. Had to finish a scarf I was working on first. I've decided to do the Honeycomb mittens. Or, rather, I've decided to TRY to do the Honeycomb mittens. This will be my first time knitting mittens.


You go for it! This is my first time knitting mittens too. Just one thing when following the Honeycomb pattern (which is what I am doing) the thumb directions state to "Place 8 stitches on holder for thumb. Cast on 8 stitches over thumb opening." This is way too big for a thumb. I had to frog back several rows when I realized this. I ended up substituting 6 stitches for the 8 stitches. I followed the Newfie pattern for the thumb knitting. 
Hope this helps you knit this without frogging (ripping it back). I also plan to use the main color for the thumb rather than the contrast color. That is just my preference for myself.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Frogsong said:
> 
> 
> > I am just getting ready to start on my first pair of mittens. Had to finish a scarf I was working on first. I've decided to do the Honeycomb mittens. Or, rather, I've decided to TRY to do the Honeycomb mittens. This will be my first time knitting mittens.
> ...


Oh, I'm glad you told me this. Thank you. I will go with 6 stitches.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Frogsong said:
> ...


Also I found for myself, a cast on of 36 stitches is giving me plenty of size for these mittens. I have a ladies large to extra-large hands and they are snug on me. So they will fit a grade 6-8 student without any problems! I also did not do an increase to 42 stitches, just kept the 36. The pattern uses six stitches so a cast on has to be divisible by six. I also mentioned that I am using 3mm needles. I frogged this many times for the right combination that suits my tension/gauge. Hope you can benefit from my experiences. Happy knitting, 

This is what a Knit Along is all about -- we all benefit from each others' experiences. Please share yours with us as you go along too!


----------



## Dominorip (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just so there is no mistake in what kind of mittens are to be knit, I am copying Pridie's earlier posting in which she explains the reason why the mittens are to be Newfie Mittens. The Newfie Mittens are also known as Honeycomb Mittens. There is such little difference between the two patterns, but some may find one pattern easier to follow than the other. (Just goes to how each pattern is worded).

I am putting Pridie's quoted words in bold type just to distinguish between my words and her words.
*I just want to take this opportunity now before things get under way to thank Robert and 5mmdpts for starting this Knit Along for me. After all the PM's I received from all you wonderful, kind hearted and generous people here on KP I thought it was necessary to keep in touch, communicate, have some fun along the way, while learning and perfecting our skills doing the Newfie/Honeycomb mittens.

The story is; this family called me a couple of months ago and asked me if I could knit 1000 pairs of Newfie mittens for them. At first, I was shocked of course but then quickly said, "not by myself but maybe with the help of some volunteers". The reason the family requested the Newfie mittens (all in one color) is because the mother recently passed away and always made them for the grand children. They wanted to do something in memory of her. They work in the public school system making healthy lunches etc...for the kids in need so they thought it would be nice to give them some hand made mittens. My first thoughts were, "what a beautiful story". It is obvious that this mother was very special and meant so much to this family. This family was blessed by her and therefore, want to do something heartfelt in memory of her. I am honored to be part of this project and full of joy that you have made the choice to be as well. Thank you so very much. God is Good!*

I hope this helps to clarify things a little bit.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Good Day everybody, How is everybody doing today.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

It is raining here. I need to run a few errands, but then I will be sitting down and knitting. It is a great day to knit!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

When I examined my knitting, it appears I forgot to do a knit one in the pattern 2. So my honeycombs ended up being like a "picket fence". I got out a pair of frogs -- a red one and a green one -- and took it back to the cuff!

This really proved a lesson to me. The lesson being you must read the pattern and follow the directions if you expect to have your knitted item come out as per the desired item!  So off I go to try it again, and perhaps I will get one complete mitten knitted this time!! haha, it is all good practice.....


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Has anyone actually finished the Honeycomb mittens yet? Mine are looking like they are going to be way too big for a child.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

And I'm doing two colors. I didn't see that we were supposed to do them in all one color until now.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> And I'm doing two colors. I didn't see that we were supposed to do them in all one color until now.


Dont worry about using two colors, because the two colors are quite acceptable. There may have been a bit of confusion over the desire to have only one color but that is no longer the case. You may have a solid color or two colors! So you just carry on as you are planning in the colors of your choice.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> Has anyone actually finished the Honeycomb mittens yet? Mine are looking like they are going to be way too big for a child.


Yah, the pattern is written for adult mittens inspite of the changes suggested by the pattern. I frogged many times to get the right amount of stitches I need for a large child's mitten. My cast on was for 36 stitches and using a 3mm needle. I did no increase from the 36 stitches to the 42 stitches. My yarn I am using is worsted weight, #4 Red Heart Super Saver. 
How far along are you in the knitting of the mitten? If you have knit too far for you to comfortably start over, I would make a suggestion that you start over with a new end of the yarns. Keep this mitten unfinished by for a pattern size to go by.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

This is the first mitt I did


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking good there Robert! With all my frogs going on you are done first but I have the practice!!! Will soon get mine knitted up. It is a rainy day so it will be a good one to stay in, sit in my rockin' chair and knit!!
Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Looks wonderful Robert. Great Job! Keep up the good work.


robmac said:


> This is the first mitt I did


----------



## Dominorip (Sep 8, 2011)

Robert, your mitten is nice! It would help me if you could do some measurements of your mitten (in cm or inches). How long is cuff? How long is thumb? How long is mitten overall from cast on to top?
It is impossible to tell from a picture. Also, what size/age child would your mitten fit, recognizing that there is a great deal of variation in kids growth rates! There are really no guidelines in the pattern as to size (e.g.gauge requirements or a schematic), so your efforts could be helpful to others also. Thanks so much!!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, didn't think about that, but here you go, cuff is 3" as per pattern, thumb is 2 1/4" overall length is 9 1/2". I would say, just an estimate for it to fit middle to older age bracket, it will go on my small hand, but not comfortably, I don't have any kids to try them on, will do that Sunday at church and see what age group it would work best on. My gauge is 8 stitches per inch. But I am a tight knitter, and I used the Newfie just as it is written. Which I don't see it fitting a grown woman, not even if my knitting wasn't so tight.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry one exception to the pattern as written is I only did six patterns after the thumb gusset. So a total of 10 pattern repeats.
These are some guidelines I found online for sizes and kids mittens
small should be 4" wide and 9 1/2"long
med 4 1/2" X 10 1/4"
large 5" X 11"
These are just guidelines, so if yours isn't exactly, don't worry about it, not all kids hands are the same size either.
So guess mine are for the smaller ones.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

robmac said:


> Sorry one exception to the pattern as written is I only did six patterns after the thumb gusset. So a total of 10 pattern repeats.
> These are some guidelines I found online for sizes and kids mittens
> small should be 4" wide and 9 1/2"long
> med 4 1/2" X 10 1/4"
> ...


The Honeycomb pattern suggests that there be 4 complete honeycomb rounds done between the cuff and the thumb. And then another 6 complete honeycomb rounds between the thumb and the decrease. Of course one can make less complete honeycomb rounds to make a smaller mitten. The first mitten that you knit will be your gauge that you will use to make the other pairs larger or smaller.


----------



## Dominorip (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks that helps a lot.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing today. Sounds like things are going well here. I am hoping the yarn comes in today so everyone can get started at this end.
Thank you everyone for participating.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning Pridie, Robert, and all! The mittens are coming along at this end. Soon I am making the opening for the thumb -- next round I think.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Good Day to everyone, just thought I would check in and see how everyone is doing. I am done with the cuff on the second of the blue mitts, and at the thumb opening on the two at a time. Will have more pictures soon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Happy Sabbath to everyone. I am up to the thumb opening on my blue pair, hit a duh moment yesterday, word of caution, if you move 6 stitches to holder, you need to cast on 6, if you do 8 you need to cast on 8. I did 8 to stitch holder(scrap yarn) and then tried to cast on 6, and it messed up the pattern really bad. LOL. And took me forever to grasp it in my simple mind how to fix it. I tinked back to the opening, which actually I tinked back a row too many, the scrap yarn was on the right row, but the actual working stitches went back a row futher, yarn was in wrong place. Finally last night about bed time, I figured it out. So I am back on track. This evening will be working on the two at a time.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Well, the With Love yarn finally arrived here on Friday. I have 40 - 198 gram balls here in 13 different colors to get the mitten project underway. Now, I can hand out all the yarn and the pattern to the volunteers here so they can get started too. Can't wait to see the mitts coming in as we all work together on the same mission at hand. I emailed the family yesterday to tell them about the progress and the Knit Along. I will let you know what they think and say once I hear back from them.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

The Blue mitten that is finished fits a 10 year girl perfectly. So I hit it in the middle I guess, she is in the fourth grade, and she stated that it was cozy. At first she said, that looks so big, well when she put it on, she said this is perfect fit and feels "cozy"


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Robert, this is such great news!!! Measure the mitten from tip to cast on. Let us know how long it is and measure the dimention across the palm of the hand just above the thumb opening. Then we can make our mittens the same size for a 10 year old girl or smaller for a grade 1 child, or larger for a grade 8 boy.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

My mitten is 9 1/2 inches from cast on to cast off, 4 1/2 inches wide above thumb. I cast on 42 stitches and increased to 48 on the last round of purl above the cuff. I did six patterns after the thumb opening. One word of caution, I miscounted the pattern row repeat, each of my "honeypots" have six rows instead of five so you are looking at six extra rows, or one extra repeat. Since I noticed that I had messed up, I continued to make them match, I should be starting a new set this week. So I will be able to give better measurements of the "correct" pattern soon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning all knitters! Thank you for your measurements Robert. I am not thinking that the number of honeycombs made make a difference to the size measurements of your mittens. I will be writting these measurements down on my pattern tweeks.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

After closer checking of the needles used for the blue mittens, it was a 3mm, not a 3.5. So that would explain why they are so small and tight. Below is a picture of the finished pair of blue on blue mittens, My first pair done. Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

robmac said:


> After closer checking of the needles used for the blue mittens, it was a 3mm, not a 3.5. So that would explain why they are so small and tight. Below is a picture of the finished pair of blue on blue mittens, My first pair done. Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: yippee and congrats!!!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations Robert. They look lovely. Great job! So, what have you learned from this project so far (as they look so perfect and all) and what will you do differently on your next pair (hoping there will be another pair) Let us know your thoughts etc...


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

First of all, don't be hard on yourself. I was worrying about them being so small when indeed they fit the middle age group. Second don't trust the size on the package. I thought the needles were size 4 when they were closer to a 2. Yes my circular set I have goes all the way down to a size 18 imperial which is like a 4 0 (0000). For the next pair I am going to do it with the same size 4 needle, but follow 5mmdpns suggestions for the smaller ones. Also I just found another needle conversion page that also list yarn sizes and weight. Hope this helps, it is super easy to read.
http://www.considerthelily.co.uk/Knitting-Needle-and-Yarn-Conversion-Charts-4-w.asp


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Thank you so much Robert. This is all very helpful. Some nice lady here on KP has already finished 2 pairs of mittens. She plans to make 10 pairs herself. She will post photos of her mittens as soon as she learns how to do it. I have never posted a photo either because of lack of knowledge. Would you be so kind robmac as to teach the rest of us how to do that as well? I would be ever so grateful. Thank you in advance.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#64

This is from the administrators. You may have to resize the picture, I know I did, it needs to be less than 600 pixels. The software that came with your camera should be able to resize, just resize for email, and it should be small enough.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I will have to try this with one of my kids helping me lol.


robmac said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#64
> 
> This is from the administrators. You may have to resize the picture, I know I did, it needs to be less than 600 pixels. The software that came with your camera should be able to resize, just resize for email, and it should be small enough.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

But if you still need more help after reading this, I will be more than willing to help you. The technical aspects are covered there, like what to click on and such. You would want to save your picture where you will know where it is, usually desktop. You may or may not have to resize, depending on your software, goal of size is less than 600 pixels. Also, you won't have the option to attach a picture if you click on quick reply, you need to click on reply in the last post.(Not the one in the box at the bottom, Then click on browse, choose your picture, add a caption if you would like and then click on send. If it doesn't seem to be going through, ie, just sitting there and sitting there, the picture is too big and will need to be resized. Just click on the back button, minimize window, open photo editing software and resize to 300-600 pixels. and then do it again and it should work.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Thank you robmac. It sounds easy enough. I am sure my kids will be able to help me once I show them all the information. I have learned so much lately about computors. Pretty amazing!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is my problem. After knitting the 3 inches of knit 2 pearl 2 I started the part where you add the second color. After doing a few rows I realized that I did not increase by 2 stitches. I did not want to frog back so I am just going to continue to knit without increasing by the two. Is this going to cause a problem? I am not great at using double pointed needles for a whole project and I was becoming a little frustrated. So far it looks fine, but I am concerned that by not adding those two stitches at the end something will not turn out right. Thank You for your time!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I think you will need to add the 2 stitches to make the pattern turn out right but if you have already done 2 pattern repeats and it is turning out right then it should not matter. With the amount of stitches you have on now, will it work out when you decrease off for the top of the mitt? If so, then you should be okay.


sandy127 said:


> Here is my problem. After knitting the 3 inches of knit 2 pearl 2 I started the part where you add the second color. After doing a few rows I realized that I did not increase by 2 stitches. I did not want to frog back so I am just going to continue to knit without increasing by the two. Is this going to cause a problem? I am not great at using double pointed needles for a whole project and I was becoming a little frustrated. So far it looks fine, but I am concerned that by not adding those two stitches at the end something will not turn out right. Thank You for your time!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> Here is my problem. After knitting the 3 inches of knit 2 pearl 2 I started the part where you add the second color. After doing a few rows I realized that I did not increase by 2 stitches. I did not want to frog back so I am just going to continue to knit without increasing by the two. Is this going to cause a problem? I am not great at using double pointed needles for a whole project and I was becoming a little frustrated. So far it looks fine, but I am concerned that by not adding those two stitches at the end something will not turn out right. Thank You for your time!


You should be fine to continue knitting as you are. I did not increase any stitches after I knit the cuff. If you are at all concerned, then just switch over to a bit larger needles. (ie 3.25mm to 3.5mm) The difference in the size between two more stitches or not is not at all significant as long as the stitches that are on your needles are divisible by six which is the number required for the pattern repeats. How many stitches do you have on your needles? That is the big question. If the pattern is working out, then you have no concern. The reason for adding the extra stitches is to have the circumferance of the hand made a little larger. However, a lot of people this is so minimal and the stretch allowed by this pattern does not factor into it.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have 40 stitches on the needles.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I have 40 stitches on the needles.


40 divided by 6 = 6.666

You do need another two stitches. I would just increase two stitches somewhere where it will not show. Example increase one stitch in the honey (contrast color) of one honeycomb on one needle and then do the same on one other needle. Hopefully you will be able to accomodate this. If not, then please increase two stitches when you are next purling the main color. If your pattern is really not working out, then do frog it back to where you were to do the two increases after the cuff. Good luck with this.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing 5mmdpns, it will mess up the ending somewhere, mine did anyway, I forgot and then got to the end of the row, and it didn't work out, was missing those two stitches to complete the row.
Sandy, are you comfortable using circular needles, sometimes it can seem less "bothersome" if you are uncomfortable with double points. I am thinking about doing a pair on dps just to do something different, I am on the thumb of the last mitten of my two at once, should be done tonight, will post pics in the morning. Maybe later this evening. So two pair done here, and counting, trying to decide on the colors for the next ones, and technique.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I have all the yarn in now if anyone here on KP lives close by and would like to pick some up. Congratulations robmac on your second pair of mittens. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Well here they are. Will probably take a day or two off from mitts, need to work on sweater. I am thinking black and red for the next pair though. Yes this pair is alittle bit bigger, did them on size 4 needles (3.5mm). Will fit me, so should fit the older age bracket. (did I mention I have small hands)


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

They are just lovely robmac. Great job! You deserve a break. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I tried the circular needles in the beginning, but I need to use a longer length I guess because it was just not working out. The only thing I have made on circular needles are hats. I will try and add two stitches while doing the solid color and see what happens. Thanks everyone for all the advice!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

You are very welcome Sandy. And yes you need atleast a 32" circular to do magic or traveling loop on mittens or socks. I tried with a pair of 16" and it would not work for me either, not enough room to move.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

As I was knitting along, I noticed something else was wrong, so I frogged it. Last night I knitted the cuff and today I will start adding the second color. Not sure why I was having such a hard time, but this time around it is going smoother. I may have questions when I get to the thumb. Hopefully will have a pair done by the weekend. It feels like it is taking me forever. Definately a learning process.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sandy, as with anything new, often there are errors and omissions made. This has been so with me and knitting these mittens too. I frogged five/six times before I am finally getting it right. And I have been knitting for 40 years! One thing about the knitters, they do know when something is not quite right with what they are knitting and they will figure it out!!! 

When you get to the thumb, the Newfie Pattern is much easier to follow than the one for the Honeycomb pattern. So I shall be making the same thumb that you are doing. Robert has already made thumbs!!!

We have no rush on the mittens as they need to be made by November. It is best to take your time and get it done very methodically for the first mittens. It is what I am doing and I am enjoying this project, learning as I go along!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

I casted on my third pair last night, this one I am doing single. Four balls of yarn can be a pain, so singles this time around. I am up to the second pattern now. You are right 5mmdpns, we are learning as we are going. This pair, I am casting on 30 stitches, and will start the thumb opening at round 7 of pattern two. This time I am using 3.5mm(US 4) for sure. For me the 3mm was alittle too tight. I used the 3.5mm for the two at once, and they were more in the right range as far as density of the knit. I will attach a photo when I get to the thumb opening this afternoon.
Sandy, as 5mmdpns said, it is a learning experience for me also, I frogged several times before I got the hang of it. 
Main thing is to have fun.


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

I am working on my first mitten and have a question. I am doing two colors on two circular needles. Everything looks great except where I start a new row the four little bars are off by one. The four little bars look great everywhere else. Should I be doing a "jogless" stitch. Anyone else have this happen?

Tammy


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Let me try this again, I have edited three times, lmbo.
Are you talking about at the end of one of the needles it is off by one. If so that is normal, We are doing this on circulars, so it will be alittle different than double points. If you continue with the count like it wasn't the end of the needle, it should work out by the end of the row. Does that make sense?


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Also, I won't be posting a picture tonight, I went a frogging, I had a picket fence on the back side of the mitt. The palm was ok, and the thumb worked fine. Like I said, I am doing it differently this time, so still learning. So I am with you 5mmdpns with the frog and picket fence, lol. Just casted on, so should have a pic by tomorrow.


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

No, I know what you mean about that be off by one. I am talking about when it is done the pattern doesn't look the same where I started a new round. Not that noticeable. 

Also, I know I saw it somewhere but where is the video explaining the cast on. I made it past the thumb and my cast on stitches (6) are really loose.

Tammy


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

You will need them loose so you can knit into them on the next row. They will tighten up over the next couple of rows. You are doing good. My first time I made them really tight and couldn't knit into them on the next round. I used what is called a thumb cast on, but I just twisted the yarn and put it on the needle. I twist it so that the working yarn is coming from underneath like if it was a purl stitch. 
As for the stitch not looking right, you are just slipping the main color with the yarn in the back, and not knitting or purling it. When I first started them, I held the yarn in the front as if to purl, and it wasn't good. LMBO. Honestly, if it isn't that noticeable I wouldn't worry about it, unless you can take a picture of it, then I might be able to see what is going on, I am just not picturing it right now.


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't have any trouble knitting into them and they did tighten up except for the two stitches that got slipped the next several times around. Then those got really big. Does this make sense?


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

yes, one thing I do is to make sure not to put any extra tension on it while slipping them. Also when you purl them, they will snap back into shape.


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

did you put 6 on a holder and cast on 6 or did you do 8 and 8?


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

I did 8 and 8. Using size 4US 6 looked too small. You can use either, or even 10 for the largest sizes, main thing is to make sure to cast on however many you put on a holder. Yes I made that mistake also. LOL


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

But I think if you use size 6 (4mm) you would probably want to do 6. Just my thought, think I am going to use a 6 to see what works better. And thank goodness, this forum has spell check, I keep forgetting the second "B" in probably.


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

yes, i am using a US 6 so i will do 6 and 6. I frogged what I had done. I will try and get my daughter to help me with submitting a picture this weekend. Thanks for your help. :0)


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

You are very welcome, anytime Tammy, glad to meet you and to have you help us in this outstanding project.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Tammy, I just realized something, on the second pattern repeat, you will be ending with three, but it is still four, because you knit the first stitch of the next row. k1 sl 2, *k4, sl 2*
Also it may be ladders, to prevent them, knit your next stitch, and tighten it just enough to eliminate the extra space.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

robmac said:


> Tammy, I just realized something, on the second pattern repeat, you will be ending with three, but it is still four, because you knit the first stitch of the next row. k1 sl 2, *k4, sl 2*
> Also it may be ladders, to prevent them, knit your next stitch, and tighten it just enough to eliminate the extra space.


Yes that is right about the patterning "ending" in the middle of a honeycomb when you are doing this mitten. What I did was make a different colored yarn loop and threaded it through the first stitch to mark the beginning and end of the round. This way my count was still good and was the right number. If your end of the round stitches are not like that, then you do end up with picket fence stitchwork.


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

So, would I start my purl round after i finish pattern 2 and knit the first stitch of the following round? Hope this makes sense.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

tgal said:


> So, would I start my purl round after i finish pattern 2 and knit the first stitch of the following round? Hope this makes sense.


Yes, I do believe you understand it. You will purl your color A that you knitted the cuffs in. And knit all the color B that you joined in after the cuffs were done. Sometimes you will knit the first stitch, and sometimes you will knit the next two, etc. as you continue in the honeycomb pattern.


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

You were right!! That fixed it!! Once I finish round 5 of pattern 2, I have to knit the next stitch of the next round (light color) then begin two rounds of purling (darker color). 

Next hurdle.....the thumb

Thanks!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

tgal said:


> You were right!! That fixed it!! Once I finish round 5 of pattern 2, I have to knit the next stitch of the next round (light color) then begin two rounds of purling (darker color).
> 
> Next hurdle.....the thumb
> 
> Thanks!


We will get it all learned before we are done with this KAL!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

tgal, I just want to check in with you and make sure that this is going alright for you now.
Anyone else having any problems? give us a comment here before our Canadian long weekend begins -- it is the "official" celebration of the Queen's birthday that we have on the third Monday of May. Most everyone takes off for the cottage for the opening of the cottage on this weekend. Lots of gardening also gets done now.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Cool, didn't know that. Well deep southern here, lol. We have our long weekend on the 28th, Memorial Day. So I will be here this weekend if anybody needs anything, and then 5mmdpns will be here the following weekend, sounds like we have it covered.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

robmac said:


> Cool, didn't know that. Well deep southern here, lol. We have our long weekend on the 28th, Memorial Day. So I will be here this weekend if anybody needs anything, and then 5mmdpns will be here the following weekend, sounds like we have it covered.


haha, I am not going anywhere!!! the highways are crazy this weekend and I have no cottage to go to anyways. I will stay in and knit!!! So I will be here too.


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

A summer cottage? That sounds lovely. Everything is going well here. Thank you for checking in on me. I just finished the cast on stitches for the thumb and now working on the 7 pattern repeat. A little crazy around here today. My daughter is getting married next Friday, May 25th. Need I say more?

Tammy
Austin, TX


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

Getting a little nervous about picking up stitches and knitting the thumb although it is a ways off. Any good videos out there?

Tammy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

tgal said:


> Getting a little nervous about picking up stitches and knitting the thumb although it is a ways off. Any good videos out there?
> 
> Tammy


I am off to look for some for you!!

The concept demonstrated here is the same for your thumb stitches although you are not picking up so many. You can put your thumb stitches on three needle to knit in the round.





You get some good quality time to do this up. You can stop and start the videos as much as you like for this. Have your mittens right there too. I would suggest you leave the thumbs for both mittens to the end. Then you can do up both thumbs at once. This will reinforce what you are learning about the thumbs. I find that for myself, I am more apt to remember something when I have one "practice" thing first and then do the next one immediately to cement it into my brain!!

Good luck and congratulations on the upcoming nuptuals!!


----------



## howland (May 10, 2012)

Hi Robert. I live in thesame city as Pridie, and shop in her store. I am doing mitts forher. I already have 1 pair done. I really like the pattern.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Just checking in before I head up to the trailer tomorrow for the long weekend. Will be nice to have 2 days off as I work 6 days a week. Have been handing out the yarn and pattern to some of my customers to knit the mitts. Can't wait for the first few pairs to come in. I am hosting a Knitting Bee here on June 2nd to knit and crochet chemo hats in memory of my sister. She would have been 44 years old today. I will be hosting another Knitting Bee a month or so after to knit the newfie mittens. Love helping others. Have a wonderful weekend. Happy Knitting


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice to meet you Howland, so nice to have you join us, I am working on my third pair. I love the pattern also, after you get the hang of it, it really is pretty simple. A lot of dun moments to start with, well still have them, especially when doing a different size or using different size needles.

You enjoy your long weekend Pridie. And don't forget to take you yarn and needles with you, lol


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Thank you robmac. I plan on it. I don't go anywhere without it. It's my best friend didn't you know lol. Have a great weekend everyone 



robmac said:


> Nice to meet you Howland, so nice to have you join us, I am working on my third pair. I love the pattern also, after you get the hang of it, it really is pretty simple. A lot of dun moments to start with, well still have them, especially when doing a different size or using different size needles.
> 
> You enjoy your long weekend Pridie. And don't forget to take you yarn and needles with you, lol


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, finished the third pair last night. As you can tell from the picture, they are three different sizes(very different sizes, lol) The smaller ones worked up pretty quick, so this may be an idea for learning, or if you want to take a pair to work on at a doctor's appointment or something. Well hope you aren't waiting that long for an appointment, did take a couple of days of on and off work, but you get the idea. I used size 4mm(US 6) cast on 30, no increases, thumb hole at row 7 of pattern two. Slipped 6 stitches for the thumb, and cast on 6. Did 4 pattern repeats after the thumb, and only knitted about 1 3/4 inches for the thumb, it looks long enough for the size, I knew 2 1/4 would be way to long. I don't like the way the cuff looks, so next time on these small ones, will probably only cast on 26 and increase to 30.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks great Robert. And the yarn you used was a worsted weight? just confirming this for myself. I will do a 30 stitch honeycomb mitten next. I would likely knit the cuff in a smaller size needle and then switch up a size when I join in the secondary color. This would snug in the cuff a little more but still allow good stretch to get over the hand.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes 5mmdpns, worsted weight. And good idea on the needles for the cuff, with the larger ones I increased and by not increasing on the smallest one, it really does show.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

robmac said:


> Yes 5mmdpns, worsted weight. And good idea on the needles for the cuff, with the larger ones I increased and by not increasing on the smallest one, it really does show.


Yes it does. But one has to remember that the smaller the hand size, the more it is the same size as the wrist. It is not really until later that the hand grows larger than the wrist does. So it wont matter that much. I think though, you could safely go with a 3.75 mm needle for the cuffs and then switch to the 4mm when you do the two rows of purls before you join your color B.


----------



## howland (May 10, 2012)

I really like the 2 colours. I am using just 1. I'll ask Christine if she would like some in 2 colours.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

howland said:


> I really like the 2 colours. I am using just 1. I'll ask Christine if she would like some in 2 colours.


I am not sure what page she stated that the two colors are very nice and she likes them better. I am doing them in two colors, so is Robert.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

It was on page 4 of this thread. And as I stated, it is more interesting in two colors. I so agree.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Hi, it is me. Just got home from the trailer. A lot of emails to answer. To answer your question, the family requested the mittens to be in one color. So, all the yarn I am providing for them will be in one color but if you want to make some with your own yarn by all means use 2 colors. I prefer the 2 colors myself because that is what gives them the honeycomb look.


howland said:


> I really like the 2 colours. I am using just 1. I'll ask Christine if she would like some in 2 colours.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Your mittens look great robmac. You can really see the various sizes. You really can make them in whatever size you would like by eliminating the number of repeats to the pattern. This pattern is great for doing that. By increasing the number of repeats you can make them to fit men too. 
What a wonderful weekend we had weatherwise. Everyone was in the lake swimming. Unbelievable for this time of year. Well, I guess I will have to get the pool open now. Suppose to be nice all week. I love summer


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing, I almost have the first mitten of pair 4 done, have two more repeats and then the thumb. Well Everybody in the states have a wonderful Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree Robert, everyone have a safe and happy Memorial Day weekend!!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been watching videos on using the magic circle technique. I have been practicing and I think I am ready to give it a try. Working this weekend, but I will find time to fit it in.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Way to go, I love the magic loop technique. Well I just love my circular needles, I can't remember the last time I used straight needles. If you need any help just ask away.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

One of my customers just brought her finished pairs of Newfie Mittens in yesterday. She was able to get 3 Adult size pairs out of the one ball of With Love yarn with some leftover but not enough for another pair of mittens.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Cool Pridie, I know it wasn't taken me much yarn to do each pair. My only problem is deciding which color I am going to do the next pair in, lol. Working on brown and pick now.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

It has been very hot here and I have been working very hard at getting one mitten done! I started with double needles and for some reason had difficulty, so I tried the magic loop and had even a harder time with that, even though everyone says it is easier. So, I am back to double pointed needles and I am doing better. Hoping to be at the thumb area by tonight and I will need help. I will look at the video posted above, but I am sure I will have questions! I have never done a complete project using double pointed needles, only finished off hats using them. I offered to help with this project and I feel I will not even have a pair done in time. The first ones will not be perfect, but hopefully after that it will get easier!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

You will do fine dear. No one expects them to be perfect. As long as they keep their hands warm this winter, that is all anyone can ask.
As I stated, if you need me, I will be checking in every so often today. Super hot here also today, above 90, actually the thermometer outside in the sun says 104, but the weather channel says just 92.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

We hit 98 today, but it felt like 105! Almost to the thumb!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is a picture of how far I have progressed.Only a few rows away from the thumb. The next one I will try the next size up, because this was tight knitting for me. I may get one done yet!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am at the thumb part and I have been watching videos this morning. I am going to my mothers this morning and will see if she will help me get started. The second one should be easier, I have learned alot from making the first one!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

How is everyone doing? Very hot here too. Just got air conditioning in the shop today. The mittens are starting to come in now. Very exciting to see them all in the different colors. I have them hanging up on a clothesline for everyone to see. Ordering more yarn on Tuesday. I will post a photo soon.


----------



## howland (May 10, 2012)

Glad you have air conditioning now. I will be in next week.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

I am doing good down here. Extremely hot this week, going to break 100 degrees by the end of the week. Going to stay inside on those days. LOL.
Have finished fourth pair. 
Sandy, how are you coming along.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Sandy I apologize for not replying to your post, they just now showed up for me. Not sure what is going on. 
I clicked on the link for this thread, and a whole page showed up that wasn't there last night.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, now I know what is going on. When checking your email, make sure you don't accidentally make the newsletter as spam, or you won't get it or messages for one month. In a month, I have to send the admin a message to reactivate my account. So for now I have to manually check my messages and read post. So if you send me pm, or post here, it might take me a day or two to get back to you, but I will still be here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

robmac said:


> Ok, now I know what is going on. When checking your email, make sure you don't accidentally make the newsletter as spam, or you won't get it or messages for one month. In a month, I have to send the admin a message to reactivate my account. So for now I have to manually check my messages and read post. So if you send me pm, or post here, it might take me a day or two to get back to you, but I will still be here.


*chuckles* you are alright! gives you more time to knit and take care of your family. This heat wave is bothersome! :lol:


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

This heat is awful, triple digits here for the next two to three days. And the humidity is down right "wet". Planning on doing my shopping and stuff today, so come tomorrow when it is suppose to be 103, staying inside, in the AC


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Finally, here is a picture of a pair of finished mittens! For some reason they took me forever, but towards the end it became a little easier. They are not perfect, but I think they look okay. Hopefully the next pair will be easier and not take so long. Off to pick out colors for the next pair.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> Finally, here is a picture of a pair of finished mittens! For some reason they took me forever, but towards the end it became a little easier. They are not perfect, but I think they look okay. Hopefully the next pair will be easier and not take so long. Off to pick out colors for the next pair.


Beautiful looking mittens!!!!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Way to go Sandy, told you, you could do it. The are very nice. Nice colors also.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I would like to help, I will do what I can I am scheduled for cataract surgery Aug 3, I may only get one or two pair but I will try. Just send me the pattern and I will give it a try. I have lots of tubs of yarn. Mostly red Heart if that's OK? If you prefer a certain color I probably have it somewhere, just let me know. :lol: :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome Sarah Jo! Here are the links to the patterns.



5mmdpns said:


> Here are the pattern links. The mittens are pretty and not as difficult/complicated as they look.
> 
> http://wtkpatterns.blogspot.ca/2008/10/honeycomb-mittens.html
> or this one?
> http://balkanstyle.blogspot.ca/2008/01/free-newfie-mitten-pattern.html


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome Sarah Jo! Glad to have you aboard. Every little bit helps. I have slowed down alot with all this heat, not doing alot of knitting in the last two weeks, but rainy here now, so hope to start pair 5 on Sunday. Trying to decide on the color choices. LOL. Who knows what colors will be next with me. Good seeing everybody. Have a great weekend.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok finally, my 30 days are up. So I will be back on more often now. So how are everybodys mittens coming along. To be honest, I am taking a break to knit me a pair of socks with the red heart heart and sole with aloe sock yarn I got from Herrschners. I got it for $1.97 a skein. In the stores here it is $6.29. So some anklets are working right now. Love making my own socks, only way I can get socks that fit me right. Yes you guessed it, I have small feet. Hope to hear from everybody soon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Rob! I am on a break from knitting at the moment. It is far too hot and the fibromyalgia is not liking that! Good to know you will be around again!!! I love to knit socks. Love the book "Getting Started Knitting Socks" by Ann Budd. She is such a great writer and uses pictures as well as explanations!!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

I will have to check out that book. I love doing socks also, but if you ask me which is my favorite heel, I really can't decide. I guess different ones for different moods. LOL. The anklets I am doing now has a sort of short row heel, but no wraps. 
Here is the pattern I am using for it:

http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/footie/footie.html


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning Rob, I bookmarked that footie pattern. I love the short ankle socks. The heel on that foot is actually a traditional heel flap. It is the one that I love doing the most. To me, the traditional heel flap is sturdier and fits better and wears better. Also for me the heel flap is a no-brainer to knit. Also just as a BTW, if you are knitting from the toe up, you can also do this heel flap. The only thing is that the "flap" will be on the bottom of the heel and not at the back. In the end it makes no difference. 

Ok, I had tried to send this last evening, but then the bad gateway came up. The KP site had crashed again. So I am sending it this morning. 

Hey, do you think we should only talk socks in PMs as this is supposed to be the Newfie Mitten site? What do you all think about that? Can we discuss other things and still keep it mostly a Newfie Mitten KAL?


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am currently working on a pair of mittens where the main color is black and the other color is a white variegated yarn. I am having a much easier time with this pair!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I am currently working on a pair of mittens where the main color is black and the other color is a white variegated yarn. I am having a much easier time with this pair!


That is so totally wonderful!!! I think that the first time anything is knit, the knitter gets a feel for the item being knitted. The second time the project is knitted, the understanding and knowledge of what to expect and how-to-do-this comes into play, thus giving much needed confidence instilled into the knitter. This is the way it is with me and my knitting for sure.

The white varigated yarn will produce a nice colorway through out the mitten. I have seen this mitten with black honeycombs and brightly colored varigated honey pots. They are all beautiful!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Well good question 5mmdpns. I have no problem with discussing other projects. I agree the first purpose of this KAL is the mittens, but after several pairs, I know I have done five already, some of us need a break to "catch up" on our other knitting. So what does everyone else think. I don't mind either way. Mittens and sock are alot alike. If someone sees
that, then maybe they will jump in and knit some mittens, or maybe pick up something new about sock knitting., So we would be helping all. Give me your ideas. OH, how is pridie doing, haven't heard from her since I messed up and marked my digest as spam.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I am all for that! Firstly, I am desiring to know if anyone has a mitten book that they can recommend as a good first mitten book?


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi again, 
I have one pair completed. Where do I send the mittens. My surgery is Aug. 2, If all goes well I would like to do some more but just in case what is the address that I need to mail the mittens to.
Thanks,
Sarah Jo


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sarah Jo said:


> Hi again,
> I have one pair completed. Where do I send the mittens. My surgery is Aug. 2, If all goes well I would like to do some more but just in case what is the address that I need to mail the mittens to.
> Thanks,
> Sarah Jo


I will send it in a PM to you!


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Sarah Jo, I just sent you the address through private message. Let me know if you get it. Also, good luck with your surgery. We will be praying for your speedy recovery.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Great minds think alike 5mmdpns. LOL We must have hit the send button at the same time. LMBO. As far as books go, I can't help there. I don't buy them, it would take away from my yarn budget. lol.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

robmac said:


> Great minds think alike 5mmdpns. LOL We must have hit the send button at the same time. LMBO. As far as books go, I can't help there. I don't buy them, it would take away from my yarn budget. lol.


haha, we want the mittens to arrive before the cold weather sets in!!! with this heat waving on and on, it might be a while yet! *chuckles* Thanks bunches for your mittens, Sarah Jo!


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Rob,
Yes I did receive the address. Thank you.
Sarah Jo


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello everybody, How is everyone. kind of quite here. Has anyone spoken to Pridie lately. Just wondering how she is doing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

robmac said:


> Hello everybody, How is everyone. kind of quite here. Has anyone spoken to Pridie lately. Just wondering how she is doing.


I have not heard anything Rob. Hope she is well. I know she had some knitting classes that she was hosting and was busy with that for a bit. It is coming up to back to school time up here. Our locals go back Aug 28, but some school boards dont start school until after labor day.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok friends it is September 7th. Time is running out. About one month left. How are we all doing?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

robmac said:


> Ok friends it is September 7th. Time is running out. About one month left. How are we all doing?


We have a bit longer than that as here is Christine's post about the Newfie Mittens from another topic posted a long time ago:

_I am looking for some volunteer knitters who would enjoy knitting some childrens mittens for charity. The goal is to make 1,000 mittens by November 2012. I will provide the pattern and all the yarn necessary to those interested and live near by. The mittens will be going to the public schools for the students in need._

Perhaps Christine will post how many mittens she has gotten in so far.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Cool, maybe I will time to get another pair done before shipping.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

robmac said:


> Cool, maybe I will time to get another pair done before shipping.


haha, you go for it!!!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi everyone! Well, in between working on other projects, I have finished my sencond pair of mittens. I feel bad that I have only made two pairs so far. Do we know how many pairs she has collected so far? Where do I send them? Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Sandy, I just sent you a PM with the address in it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning everyone! It is wet and raining and cold here so I definitely have the furnace on! Our seasons are changing and fall has set in. I am teaching a sock workshop here at Knitting Paradise, the link is in my signature line. I have not done much more on the mittens. I dont suppose I will get any knitting done this week as the weather really plays havoc with the arthritis and fibromyalgia. Rob, did you hear from Christine as to how many mittens she has so far? ttyl


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Not yet, she said she had many more coming in from the shop and such.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Christine Pridie just sent me an email. Here is what she said (keep in mind that it was just not our little KAL that was doing these mittens!).
"GRAND TOTAL OF NEWFIE MITTENS - There was 303 pairs of mittens knitted by volunteers and handed in for the kids in Queen Mary, Prince of Whales, and Armour Heights Public Schools."


----------

